# Best Shoulder Exercise



## Foz1 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Best Shoulder Exercise*​
Military Press1356.52%Dumbell Press521.74%Upright Rows00.00%Standing Lateral Raises417.39%Other (Please specify)14.35%


----------



## Foz1 (Jun 28, 2004)

There has been a few discussions between myself and my training partner as to which is the best shoulder exercise. I know everyone has their own preferences but which excerise do you prefer the most as a general shoulder builder?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

seated militaries for me


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Standing Military Press by far.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Pressed the wrong vote, Doooh!

Dumbell Presses for me, nice and heavy (40kg at the moment - going to try the 45s soon)

Also arnold presses work all the heads of the delts

I also do clean and press (good for delt trap tie in)


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

lateral raises done correctly will add more width than anything

high reps for this one also as it needs to be executed properly


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

BTW

its hard to answer this poll as different excersizes work different delt heads


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

True, but my favourite would still be Seated Dumbell Press.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Jimmy said:


> BTW
> 
> its hard to answer this poll as different excersizes work different delt heads


Arnolds tend to work all three delt heads

A good shoulder routine needs to focus a bit on isolation stuff aswell as more compound exercises


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Standing mil press for me too - as compound as it can get for shoulders - if u increase the weight you shift with this lift then u'll notice both medial and anterior heads gain mass - posterior can get hit enough with properly executed rows


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

if you could do only one exercise it would have to be a press... seated or standing!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

gonna throw a slight spanner in this. if it were options on the poll, then seated DB press (yes barry il press you,lol)

out of choice, superset lateral raises with standing BB shoulder press (20reps, light for lat raise/ 6 reps heavy for press)


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol BP


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

seat military press - i find better stability, single arm lat raise, and dumdbell and parrallel bar shrugs.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

No contest, Military Press (standing)


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

i like lateral raises most myself,

do u guys do the military press with the bar ending up behind you, or infront of you?


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Military press to the front........ I like the seated version to "almost the back of head" aslong as there is no head lean forward, so about 3 inches down on the back of the head, I cant bring shoulders back further, but thats ok as done like this i feel it on the medial delt more then other ways


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

The "One Smart Cookie Barbell Press"

Works all the heads in one go................


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> The "One Smart Cookie Barbell Press"
> 
> Works all the heads in one go................


???????? go on then, please explain :lift:


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> ???????? go on then, please explain


Its actually called something else but I give it out to so many people they called it after me...lol..fame at last..lmao

Sit down with a barbell at your feet,take a shoulder width grip and start exercise with bar at the lower pec level,now press bar up and "JUST"over your head(about 2 inches above head)and lower to the base of your neck.pause then follow the same path back to your lower pecs..this counts as one rep,so shoot for about 8-12...

Best thing about this exercise is it targets all 3 delt heads and takes the triceps out of the motion because you are keeping the arms unlocked so not giving them chance to contract......


----------



## firemansam (Mar 8, 2005)

OSC as you know i have done these and they are a bas***d but very effective.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

I call em up and overs, havent done them for a long time, dont remember where i saw them being done first time, but it was a few years ago, and yes they are tough


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

seated behind the neck military style


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> seated behind the neck military style


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Are you insane?!!!!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> OSC as you know i have done these and they are a bas***d but very effective


They sure are



> I call em up and overs, havent done them for a long time, dont remember where i saw them being done first time, but it was a few years ago, and yes they are tough


I think the original name is the "Bradford Press"......


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

> seated behind the neck military style


I would pause when the bar reaches the top of your head, you will destroy your rotator cuffs if you lower to the neck.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Jock said:


> I would pause when the bar reaches the top of your head, you will destroy your rotator cuffs if you lower to the neck.


Not only will it put massive strain on rotator cuffs, but unless you are double jointed you will have to lean the head forward which puts unnecessary strain on the spine and the neck muscles


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Its actually called something else but I give it out to so many people they called it after me...lol..fame at last..lmao
> 
> Sit down with a barbell at your feet,take a shoulder width grip and start exercise with bar at the lower pec level,now press bar up and "JUST"over your head(about 2 inches above head)and lower to the base of your neck.pause then follow the same path back to your lower pecs..this counts as one rep,so shoot for about 8-12...
> 
> Best thing about this exercise is it targets all 3 delt heads and takes the triceps out of the motion because you are keeping the arms unlocked so not giving them chance to contract......


i dont think i can do those cos i'll risk the barbell crashing down on my head...unless u wear head protecton, how about wearing head protection whilst doing those lol


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Military Press front and back as one rep:

(Seated on a swiss ball makes it all that much more demanding)

Method

With BB to front held against chest as starting position, raise straight up abvoe head, bring straight down behind head (tilt your head forward slightly so you don't knick the back of ur skull with the BB..I know I have done that a few times), raise straight up above head, bring back down to front of chest - that's one rep.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Seated side laterals for me - front delts get hit well enough from chest exercises imo.


----------

